# Snowboarding Carabiner on Kickstarter



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to get all commercial on this forum, but i'm about to get TOTALLY COMMERCIAL ON THIS FORUM!!!! :thumbsdown:

:thumbsdown: not for just crapping promo on this forum, but :thumbsdown: on a poorly designed product that appears to be not only a shitty screw-driver, but also a shitty bottle opener and the best feature is it clips to shit. I have pockets. LOTS of pockets. Pockets in my pants, jacket, and backpack. Pockets that carry real tools. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonzo Harris said:


> Not trying to get all commercial on this forum


But that is the only thing you have done on this forum.

Edit: Piss off


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Great first post. :thumbsup: Might go a little bit better for you next time if you at least bother introducing yourself  or contribute something useful before getting "all commercial".


----------



## Gonzo Harris (Oct 15, 2013)

Whew! There's a lot of hate going on here Banjo. I think the tool is sick!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

And so starts the deluge.

Donutz, please make a batch of popcorn for this one please.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> And so starts the deluge.
> 
> Donutz, please make a batch of popcorn for this one please.


I have to say that it does look pretty cool. Totally unnecessary though.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

perfect, all you need to do is forget to slide one of the screwdrivers back into place and have a nice fall... pretty sure that would be ugly


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

A quote from the site:

"We’ve sacked our savings, maxed out our credit cards, and even raided my son, Kimathi’s college fund to bring this project to where we are today."

This, folks, if you've ever watched Dragons Den, is what NOT to do when inventing something.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

Bring out the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I really like that...

But i won't be buying one, under any circumstances...!!!

Not now not ever...!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Despite all the bitching about it, I don't see why this isn't a useful tool.
I know of people who have impaled themselves carrying around tools in their pockets.
Also, I carry around the Burton mini tool that has several pieces that fit into the centre holder. It's great, as long as you don't drop one of the pieces in the snow when you're changing them around.

This carabiner solves all of that IMO.

And if you forget to tuck in one of the pieces, this thing is still hanging on the outside of your clothes and is less likely to impale you than a tool inside your clothes that you forget to put away properly.

I think this is a good idea actually.

As for the forum rules, technically the product is introduced by a video with full explanation of what it is and why you should consider it. It may not have been introduced by a video from the OP, so that is a violation of the rules, but, meh, I don't care in this case.

I might get a couple of these.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

It probably would have helped your response immensely to read the forum rules first and follow them because this place is full of cunts, me included. In saying that, I'm with greydragon - I think it's a very simple solution and a well thought out tool. Provided it's solid and made with quality materials I'm in. 

Personally I hate carrying chunky multi tools in my pockets, if I'm wearing a backpack then it's not an issue obviously but I don't often have a pack on. I like that fact that it's compact because I often incorporate a trip to the snow into a longer holiday, so the less shit I have to carry the better.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

I like it ...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I like this.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

or...you can check and tighten all your shit before you go ride, crazy idea!

once, and only once, have i used one of the *tool benches provided at every lift here*

still...good luck to them


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Gee thanks for the hot tip Cass. What a revelation.

I do tighten my shit and check it over before I head out each day however unfortunately things just loosen off occasionally. 

Last year in Japan I built a kicker with a mate and lost a screw from the ratchet on my toe cap after using my board to pack down the snow. By chance we found it but if I didn't have a tool with me then I'd have been fucked. Not many tool benches in the backcountry right?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Imagine how shit it would be trying to turn that screwdriver in a binding. Its just too wide to use effectively


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

ETM said:


> Imagine how shit it would be trying to turn that screwdriver in a binding. Its just too wide to use effectively


That was my first thought when I was watching the vid. I think it is an interesting concept, but my Dakine pocket tool will be more than enough for me, for the emergency situation.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I actually quite like this, I hate having random crap floating in my pockets. I don't think the size would be a problem for my bindings; you don't need to hold it sideways as far as I can see.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks decent if its solid. Poor intro. I could see a half decent (not great even) idea going like hotcakes around here if it was done with even a little bit of tact. Sorry but this is a classic situation where people are going to donate Argo's kid to have a cool experience because they are rad dudes we "know" vs "who the fuck are you get out of my wallet."

I would probably clip it to a binding somehow so I don't have a chance to fall on it. Probably with just a keychain loop or somesuch, maybe a nylon strap/loop.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's a pity this product the OP wasn't more intelligent with his product hyping, because I actually really like the product and I already backed it on kickstarter last week.

Many park rats will already have issues with their bindings moving because even if you tighten your bindings regularly the impact from hitting a lot of jumps has a habit of shifting your bindings. I have to hobble over to the lift with tools and re-shift/tighten my bindings a couple times a week because of this problem.

I'm all for a more compact, easy to carry snowboard tool that works as a carry clip as well, so I do hope they get funded regardless of the OPs mistake.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cerebroside said:


> I actually quite like this, I hate having random crap floating in my pockets. I don't think the size would be a problem for my bindings; you don't need to hold it sideways as far as I can see.


Go back and have another look, you have to hold it sideways for almost every tool including the philips head for doing up bindings.
Design fail IMO


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ETM said:


> Go back and have another look, you have to hold it sideways for almost every tool including the philips head for doing up bindings.
> Design fail IMO


Erm, those tool bits are on a hinge, you can use the tool without holding it sideways.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Jed said:


> Erm, those tool bits are on a hinge, you can use the tool without holding it sideways.


We must be looking at different tools. What I am seeing is a philips head that when extended is 90 degrees to the width of that tool.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ETM said:


> We must be looking at different tools. What I am seeing is a philips head that when extended is 90 degrees to the width of that tool.


It's on a hinge, it's actually rotated out out it's compartment by 180 degrees. If you wanted to use it without holding the tool sideways, just rotate it out 90 degrees instead.

Look at the photo further down the page and you can see the hinge where it's rotated out that far.

And also this:

"#2 Phillips head screwdriver with 90 degree & 180 degree locking feature."

See this is why it's such a pity the OP screwed up and tried to hype without building any context and relationship because now people won't even look over his product properly.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, Ok - so it may be a somewhat decent concept albeit in a poorly executed design.... and it may be shameless exploitation of Will Smith's child in your little video there... 





..... but it is most definitely SPAM 'round hyea - and for that you must die sir.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Its got more stroke than a big block crank when used like this. 
I just think its way too clumbsy. A spark tool can do all this in a much more compact package and they cost $10


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Eh, I think we're have a problem with miscommunication here. The philips head in the picture is at 180 degrees, what I'm saying is you don't have to have it at that position and it actually locks at the other 90 degrees angle if you want to hold the tool upright instead of sideways.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait it's a number 2 phillips head? Fuck that you'll strip your bolts you should be using a number 3. 

Also I'm fairly certain I used to sell something similar to this back in the 90's.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait it's a number 2 phillips head? Fuck that you'll strip your bolts you should be using a number 3.
> 
> Also I'm fairly certain I used to sell something similar to this back in the 90's.


There's both a number 2 and number 3. And yeah, I believe there have been other tools similar to this in the past but just not marketed as well so I guess they died out.

Man, I should be getting paid for this. I'm doing a far better job than the OP at answering questions and issues that they should be answering.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha you should. You are polishing the turd quite well mate.

I cant see it doing anything as good as this $10 tool


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I think there's a market for both tools though. You often don't have to be the cheapest because if people prefer your design/engineering they'll pay more for it as companies like Apple have shown.

People will still buy the $10 tool, but I'm willing to bet a lot of people will buy the carabiner tool for the shape/design if it makes it to stores.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CassMT said:


> or...you can check and tighten all your shit before you go ride, crazy idea!
> 
> once, and only once, have i used one of the *tool benches provided at every lift here*


Same here. Had one screw slightly back off since I converted to EST. Used a tighter setting on my cordless drill chuck and they haven't loosened off since. Never had one loosen off on any board I've setup for people either. Just tighten the shit properly in the first place!!! :dunno:

$15 is 3 beers. Just sayin.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ETM said:


> Haha you should. You are polishing the turd quite well mate.
> 
> I cant see it doing anything as good as this $10 tool


As I said earlier, just don't drop those bits in the snow when you're setting this up to be used.
The carabiner doesn't have that issue.


----------



## ClarenceSale (Oct 6, 2013)

Hail

The product already exits and in my mind is better. A good multi-tool is going to go a long way in a snowboard bag. It's not like you are at a loss for pockets on most snowboard pants and jackets anyway.:dunno:

personally I like to carry this:
PowerDuo Multi-Tool


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ClarenceSale said:


> Hail
> 
> The product already exits and in my mind is better. A good multi-tool is going to go a long way in a snowboard bag. It's not like you are at a loss for pockets on most snowboard pants and jackets anyway.:dunno:
> 
> ...


Still looks like an impalement waiting to happen imo.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> As I said earlier, just don't drop those bits in the snow when you're setting this up to be used.
> The carabiner doesn't have that issue.


these bits aren't removeable. the spark tool is king. small, flat, light, safe, effective, simple.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> As I said earlier, just don't drop those bits in the snow when you're setting this up to be used.
> The carabiner doesn't have that issue.


You cant drop them. You flip the ones you want down like a game a guess who lol.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ETM said:


> You cant drop them. You flip the ones you want down like a game a guess who lol.


I was wondering about that after Shred's comment.
I think I'll have to get one of those then!:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I actually kind of like the concept of this, but wonder how sturdy it would be when it comes to the torque put on it when turning the bits, in cold ice/snow conditions, and getting tossed around in a bag or car trunk. I'm not saying the whole thing would fall apart, but I feel like those little rivets at each corner would develop play sooner than later.

I've got a couple 686 snow belts as well as a little Dakine torque driver that I carry around the first couple days of the season or when I'm trying out a new board/bindings so I can play around with settings during the day. Otherwise (except for when I'm carrying a backpack) I hate carrying anything more than the bare necessesities.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

i couldn't stop laughing when he kissed the baby at the end of the video.. hilarious.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Honestly, just use the tools at the lifts.. I mean, 9 out of 10 you'll adjust the bindings when you are down at the lifts even with that tool. Or if you are so devoted to adjust them, just bring a small screwdriver, fits easily in your pocket. And the beer opener, well, if you're planning on drinking beer, you might aswell learn how to open a bottle with, well, just everything, like a lighter or something. 

All things combined, best solution without this kickstart stuff, just bring a small screwdriver to the hill if you really want it, and learn to open beer with a screwdriver => problem solved


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

corneilli said:


> Honestly, just use the tools at the lifts.. I mean, 9 out of 10 you'll adjust the bindings when you are down at the lifts even with that tool. Or if you are so devoted to adjust them, just bring a small screwdriver, fits easily in your pocket. And the beer opener, well, if you're planning on drinking beer, you might aswell learn how to open a bottle with, well, just everything, like a lighter or something.
> 
> All things combined, best solution without this kickstart stuff, just bring a small screwdriver to the hill if you really want it, and learn to open beer with a screwdriver => problem solved


A screwdriver in your pocket sounds like a self stabbing waiting to happen.

I don't think anyone here will say this tool is something you *have* to have or really need. It's more about convenience, kind of like how resorts sell expensive food on the mountain for people who don't want to ride down to the base. Not for everyone, but some will want it.

There's always a subset of people who will pay extra for a little bit of convenience.

Anyhow, I'm pretty sure this kickstarter will get funded. If it fails to reach 50k, the owner can just pledge the last bit himself to push it over the 50k mark and pay for it out of the cash flow from the new orders.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Jed said:


> A screwdriver in your pocket sounds like a self stabbing waiting to happen.
> 
> I don't think anyone here will say this tool is something you *have* to have or really need. It's more about convenience, kind of like how resorts sell expensive food on the mountain for people who don't want to ride down to the base. Not for everyone, but some will want it.
> 
> ...


Hmm you made a good point about the self stabbing and convenience. Anyway, I'm sure there are people who could use this, there always is a market for something. I just think it won't get mainstream because most boarders and skiers will just adjust at the toolbenches


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

As far as using the tool benches at the lifts, what do you do when your binding comes loose halfway down the mountain? I've ridden a binding like that once - never again! A small tool in your pocket (not an impalement waiting to happen, like a screwdriver btw) beats nursing a binding to the bottom of the mountain.

And I don't believe there are tools at every lift.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> As far as using the tool benches at the lifts, what do you do when your binding comes loose halfway down the mountain? I've ridden a binding like that once - never again! A small tool in your pocket (not an impalement waiting to happen, like a screwdriver btw) beats nursing a binding to the bottom of the mountain.
> 
> And I don't believe there are tools at every lift.


I have to admit, that once I adjusted everything in the morning, my bindings never failed on me during the day..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> As far as using the tool benches at the lifts, what do you do when your binding comes loose halfway down the mountain?....
> 
> ....And I don't believe there are tools at every lift.


Don't know about your hills, but some of the bench tools at ours? You gonna strip your binding screws! Pretty crappy! I'll stick to using my own tools.



corneilli said:


> I have to admit, that once I adjusted everything in the morning, my bindings never failed on me during the day..


I've only had bindings come loose on me twice. Once on a demo board! And once with my new reflex cartels. (....and I'm OCD about tightening the binding screws!) But, I have saved several other people a walk down with their board by having a #2 & #3 driver handy in my pack!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

corneilli said:


> I have to admit, that once I adjusted everything in the morning, my bindings never failed on me during the day..


Indeed, I learned that lesson after my incident with the loose binding mentioned above.
Now I check/tighten the screws every time before I go out (which you should be doing anyway.).


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

*Don't buy this!*

I bought one of these on kickstarter and it arrived in time to take with me on my trip over Christmas. What a piece of crap - don't waste your money on it! I was dialing in my bindings on the hill and the screwdriver cracked while I was tightening it down. I wasn't even using an extreme amount of torque. It doesn't look like they used hardened steel in the manufacturing process. They are now selling the Cl!ck Carabiner for $25 on their website, so let me warn you ahead of time to save your money and buy something else. Let my $14 lesson save you from buying this POS.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Ratcheting FTW! and who really switches out all those bits? ive used the same flat head phillips for all my screws


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

16gkid said:


> 1) and who really switches out all those bits?
> 2) ive used the same flat head phillips for all my screws


1) Errr everyone with at least half a brain who does't like stripped screw heads
2) Flat head phillips eh... :dizzy:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

My bindings use all allen wrenches. So thanks for nothing.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> 1) Errr everyone with at least half a brain who does't like stripped screw heads
> 2) Flat head phillips eh... :dizzy:


So you have a different screw head for all your binding screws? :icon_scratch: and yes you got me I LOVE stripped screws:eusa_clap: sounds like user error since ive never stripped one yet


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> 2) Flat head phillips eh... :dizzy:


Farthest to the right, do you not use tools much?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

5 different sets of bindings and they've all used #3 Phillips head screws.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Farthest to the right, do you not use tools much?



Jesus, do YOU?? That IS a #3. "flat head Phillips" is nothing. But it implies a standard screwdriver used by someone who'd probably use it as a chisel.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> 5 different sets of bindings and they've all used #3 Phillips head screws.


Hardcatshead says your crazy!!! lol


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Jesus, do YOU?? That IS a #3. "flat head Phillips" is nothing. But it implies a standard screwdriver used by someone who'd probably use it as a chisel.


Sorry i messed up the the actual name, but looking at those three phillips head, which one is flattest?:dizzy:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Farthest to the right, do you not use tools much?




I do change out the bits. I won't use a #2 phillips head for a #4 screw - that's when shit gets stripped.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Hardcatshead says your crazy!!! lol


I kinda doubt that....


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

16gkid said:


> Hardcatshead says your crazy!!! lol


You can quit the attitude you horribly botched abortion. Get back to figuring out where those new hairs around your scrotum came from.


----------



## CL!CK (Jan 3, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> I bought one of these on kickstarter and it arrived in time to take with me on my trip over Christmas. What a piece of crap - don't waste your money on it! I was dialing in my bindings on the hill and the screwdriver cracked while I was tightening it down. I wasn't even using an extreme amount of torque. It doesn't look like they used hardened steel in the manufacturing process. They are now selling the Cl!ck Carabiner for $25 on their website, so let me warn you ahead of time to save your money and buy something else. Let my $14 lesson save you from buying this POS.


@Devilwithin

Thanks for backing our KickStarter Campaign & Apologies that you had an issue with one of our parts. Schmiddy here, it was my project, & I wanted to let you know that we do have a warranty department that replaces defects. Please send the broken part back to us so we can see exactly what happened? We'll even include your USPS First Class Mail cost of $2.41 with your replacement 'biner or refund. Whatever you want - our job is to make it right.

I've come out with A LOT of products, mostly in the pro skateboard world, and there are always going to be hiccups at introduction - some big, some small. If a business can survive the big hiccups, they tend to learn from them so they don't happen again or are minimized in the future. 

Please send us back the part & let me know what you need so we can make it right for you.

Schmiddy


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

@CL!CK -- thanks for the response and the information on warranty service. I also respect the fact that you want to "make it right". Needless to say, I was shocked that it broke on first use given your extensive experience making products. Hopefully you'll get the issues with the manufacturing nailed down quickly. I'll send you a picture of the broken phillips head and get it back out to you in the mail next week. Thanks...


----------

